
OpenRC, an alternative to systemd - autoreleasepool
https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=OpenRC,_an_alternative_to_systemd
======
dchest
TrueOS (PC-BSD successor) recently switched to it
([https://www.trueos.org/handbook/postinstall.html#use-of-
open...](https://www.trueos.org/handbook/postinstall.html#use-of-openrc-in-
trueos-versus-freebsd-rc)) citing much faster boot times due to parallel
launching.

~~~
JdeBP
As discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13451924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13451924)
.

Further to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13458186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13458186)
, there still hasn't been a response.

